# shoulder x-ray bilateral what modifer



## staylor64 (Oct 1, 2009)

question when you bill for an x-ray and there is no bilateral code 
do you use the single to two view with a LT, RT modifer? 
or 50, 59, 51

need help


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 1, 2009)

We always bill bilateral shoulder x-rays with a -RT and -LT, no other modifiers.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2009)

It really depends on which payer, Medicare typically is the code plus the 50 modifier, most commercials it is two lines one with the LT and one with the RT.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with Debra except in GA we cannot use mods on any Medicaid charges


----------



## JSimpson (Oct 7, 2009)

For all bilaterial procedures we use RT and LT


----------

